# CDT Unity 8.0+ - New Drivers



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

Just noticed these pop up on CDT's website...



https://www.cdtaudio.com/sep_components/unity-drivers/unity8plus.php



The marketing verbiage is pretty useless and without any sort of published frequency curve or all TS parameters, I don't see how claiming sound reproduction up to 40KHz is of any value beyond hype except to maybe cats and dogs?


----------



## maybebigfootisblury (Oct 20, 2021)

I just bought a pair. Not sure on install yet.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

I've been curious about these little widebands for some time. The new plus definitely looks different from the standard one. 

For $159 I thought what the hell, ordered me a pair. Gonna get a valicar pod set for them so I can do a simple on axis install and see how I like them.


----------



## 805myth1 (Nov 27, 2021)

https://www.cdtaudio.com/main_series/wideband/wb_drivers/es02a_wbdr.php











I recently purchased these, but have yet to install them. They were similar to the unit 8 but have a lower frequency range of 150 - 20k Hz and lower price, $113 total.


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

I can say from experience, that the previous version Unity 8s are very impressive. I had them in a 2014 Silverado truck aimed at the windshield. High passed at 400hz 24db. Midbass were in lower doors, and NO tweeters. My Soundstage was right on the dash board and played as high of frequency as I could hear. For the price, they are well worth it. Especially if you aren't planning on running tweets.


----------



## old but new to this (10 mo ago)

I too ordered a pair that should be here this afternoon. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

well crap, I ordered the 8.0s for my son. I might try the new version for me and see if I can pick up the difference between the two.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

i'm definitely interested to know how they performed for anyone.

@Jroo - what will the 8s or 8+'s be going in?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

steelwindmachine said:


> i'm definitely interested to know how they performed for anyone.
> 
> @Jroo - what will the 8s or 8+'s be going in?


my son has the normal 8.0 unity, they are going in the dash of a trailblazer replacing the factory fullrange. He is using one of the CDT passive set ups with a CDT midbass in the front doors. 8.0 basically firing up at the windshield in each corner. In my car, they will be in the A pillar firing back at driver and passenger.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Mine should arrive tomorrow. 

May wait for the valicar pods, may go to home depot and attempt my own. Will definitely report back. Plenty if positive feedback on them.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

These look pretty epic. I just purchased some scsnspeak 2inchers, for $150 for the pair. Still BNiB, maybe I should give these a try? Going to be used for dash speakers on a Jeep Cherokee trailhawk. Still debating which full range 2-3inchers would be the very best, and still debating if I should keep the kicker ks 6x9’s in the doors or switch them out for a circular woofer that isn’t made from kicker…. Ahh too many possibilities lol.


----------



## old but new to this (10 mo ago)

Caustic said:


> May wait for the valicar pods, may go to home depot and attempt my own.


Mine are going in the dash initially and won't be seen but I still want them to be enclosed. A standard 2" PVC cap works well. It is just a tad small in outer diameter to work perfectly, but I will still able to get 4 mounting screws in to secure the drivers. I will try to update with pics later.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

Does a 2" PVC cap have enough volume to allow the drivers to breathe and get down to the 250-350Hz band without choking?


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

old but new to this said:


> Mine are going in the dash initially and won't be seen but I still want them to be enclosed. A standard 2" PVC cap works well. It is just a tad small in outer diameter to work perfectly, but I will still able to get 4 mounting screws in to secure the drivers. I will try to update with pics later.


Yeah please do post pictures as I am having a hard time visualizing what you’re saying D:


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

steelwindmachine said:


> Does a 2" PVC cap have enough volume to allow the drivers to breathe and get down to the 250-350Hz band without choking?


From what I've read on here and the cdt site, you wanna cross higher than that. Cdt says 500hz and users around here are sticking with 400-500hz.

250hz is a reasonably big ask for most 2"


----------



## old but new to this (10 mo ago)

steelwindmachine said:


> Does a 2" PVC cap have enough volume to allow the drivers to breathe and get down to the 250-350Hz band without choking?


 I am not sure yet. The volume in a 2" PVC cap does not appear to be significantly less than CDTs own pods. I am experimenting so this is how I am starting out. 



Caustic said:


> From what I've read on here and the cdt site, you wanna cross higher than that. Cdt says 500hz and users around here are sticking with 400-500hz.


Agreed. From everything I gather, I don't think I can get away with crossing lower than 400hz with any real power going to them.


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

I had a pair in the dash corners of a 2014 Silverado. Fitment was great and they were aimed diagonally at the windshield. Crossover was 400hz 24db. Also had some EQ work with a Helix Pro. But they were very impressive, to say the least. I had 6.75s in my lower doors and NO tweeters. They played everything I threw at them with 90 watts, and sounded great.


----------



## old but new to this (10 mo ago)




----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

That looks like the perfect quick and temporary solution


----------



## Adurm (Jan 6, 2019)

I did a very similar pvc cup for my 7.5s. found slightly thicker pvc walls at Lowe's than the local home Depot. I used a very small drill bit to predrill fit the included screws. Didn't bubble for me. Sanded and painted. Not perfect but way cheaper than the German metal pods.


----------



## mat3833 (Apr 16, 2013)

Adurm said:


> I did a very similar pvc cup for my 7.5s. found slightly thicker pvc walls at Lowe's than the local home Depot. I used a very small drill bit to predrill fit the included screws. Didn't bubble for me. Sanded and painted. Not perfect but way cheaper than the German metal pods.


I just grabbed some ABS caps and some 3/16" ABS sheet to make midrange and tweeter pods. Hardest part is going to be getting them fitted into the pillars without having to fiberglass the temporary setup. Lol

Matt


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

How do these widebands compete against a tweeter/midrange combo? I've never used a wideband speaker before.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

mat3833 said:


> I just grabbed some ABS caps and some 3/16" ABS sheet to make midrange and tweeter pods. Hardest part is going to be getting them fitted into the pillars without having to fiberglass the temporary setup. Lol
> 
> Matt


Get some pipe nipples and nuts, hole in the cap, hole in the pillar, tighten nuts on both sides. They sell them at home depot/Lowes or Amazon


----------



## mat3833 (Apr 16, 2013)

Caustic said:


> Get some pipe nipples and nuts, hole in the cap, hole in the pillar, tighten nuts on both sides. They sell them at home depot/Lowes or Amazon
> 
> View attachment 331127


Yea, that's my backup plan. I need to recess the pods into the pillar a bit to get the location I want, so I'm going to see if I can line things up like that first. If it proves too difficult or time consuming, I'll just go the threaded tube route. 

Matt


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Just ordered a set. Now, being that these are wideband drivers, should I still use the tweeters in my component set and do a 3-way setup or should I just use these in place of the tweeters for a 2-way setup?


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

I used them Without tweeters and was plenty pleased with the High Frequency response. I had the EQed with a Helix DSP and had the Highs boosted. But I can't really hear anything above about 16khz. Other people who listened to my stereo said the highs were pretty bright. So to answer your question about 2 way or 3 way, you can run them either way you choose. But in my humble opinion, they sound perfectly fine without tweeters.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I also run the original Unity 8s without a tweeter. Plenty of highs for me (boosted with a Helix DSP). In my case, I actually bought the CDT pods and installed them in my Challenger factory dash locations WITH the CDT pod attached. This way it was complete sealed. I crossed mine at 500hz 24db LR (acoustic xover).

Just another possibility... As everyone knows, I've been very happy with the Unity 8s. I also run their full-depth 6x9 midbass and am very happy with those as well. For the price, the CDT Unity's cannot be beat.

Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## xOttox (Jan 25, 2015)

Have had the 8+ sitting on the shelf for warmer days. Can't wait to get out and get them installed. Makes me optimistic to see folks say how good they sound.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

The Unity 8.0+ and HD-690cf I ordered have arrived. The little 2" is beefier than I'd imagined it would be, I had pictured something demure and unsubstantial. The 6x9 looks solid, and it's quite hefty. 

I'll be visiting home depot on my lunch break tomorrow


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing!!!!

I will keep watching this post!


----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)

can someone clarify, is the unity 8+, even though it is cheaper at $159, an upgrade to the original unity 8.0? Both are still listed on the CDT site. Other than a different grill they look identical


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

The unity drivers along with the ES-02 and ES-02a are absolutely amazing! My new setup will consist of 4 HD-M6cv midbass drivers in custom door panels along with a pair of Es-02A tweets in them as well. The A pillars will have the unity 8+ In them. This car is being setup as a demo car for the subs I build and while I was going to use pro audio drivers, I just couldn’t do it lol. When I was a dealer for cdt audio, they use to send me proto types all the time to test out. Now that I’m back in the game I’ve gotten some goodies recently I will say they have come a long way!


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

jlx40 said:


> can someone clarify, is the unity 8+, even though it is cheaper at $159, an upgrade to the original unity 8.0? Both are still listed on the CDT site. Other than a different grill they look identical


The difference is the motor and grill.


----------



## Firedeville (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a set of 7.5 in my dash of my 2019 ram using mmat6150 passed at [email protected] and they are a ton better then crappa reference (infinity) I was using.


----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)

djdilliodon said:


> The difference is the motor and grill.


so the magnet looks identical, coil diameter, spl @ 1 watt is the same, as is every listed spec. The only clue that something is different is that the frequency response graph appears a little bit more linear. Any idea specifically what has been changed and is the 8+ an upgrade/replacement for the 8?


----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)

also noticed a minor shift of the response curve when I ran an impedance sweep


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I actually have direct access to the owner of CDT, so I'll reach out and ask him specifically what the differences are between the original Unity 8 and the new Unity 8+. From what I've seen/read, the Unity 8+ basically has a better very-high-frequency response - flat up to 34khz, I think it was.). 

Some people think that freqs above 20khz actually do play a part in things. Personally, I'm not convinced of that. To me, the flat response well over 20khz just means that you have a better chance of a real-world flat signal up to 20khz, which is obviously important with a wideband. If another speaker has a freq response of 400hz - 18khz, for example, I'm sure that the 18khz is at least a few dB lower than 10khz - and would be even a few dB lower than that in the real world - whereas the Unity 8+ would be flat ALL of the way past 20khz. Although, I think the original Unity 8 was also flat beyond 20khz, so... Honestly, I suspect that there is very little real-world difference between the original 8 and the 8+. CDT is constantly making incremental improvements I their products - and you don't want to keep the same model number for two different speakers - even if just slightly different, so.... I suspect that the original 8 will eventually fade away as existing inventory sells out. I highly doubt they will continue to make both - but I could be wrong.

The Unity 8+ definitely looks different physically compared to the Unity 8. The grille and the magnet area itself is different, etc. The 8+ actually looks more like the 7.5 than the original 8. The grille on the 8+ is definitely an improvement over the 8 (if that matters to you).

Anyway, I'll report back what info I do get - probably won't be until tomorrow afternoon since it's Easter Sunday.
If anyone has any specific questions that they want me to ask Ken, let me know.

Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)

looks like the same magnet to me


----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> I actually have direct access to the owner of CDT, so I'll reach out and ask him specifically what the differences are between the original Unity 8 and the new Unity 8+. From what I've seen/read, the Unity 8+ basically has a better very-high-frequency response - flat up to 34khz, I think it was.).
> 
> Some people think that freqs above 20khz actually do play a part in things. Personally, I'm not convinced of that. To me, the flat response well over 20khz just means that you have a better chance of a real-world flat signal up to 20khz, which is obviously important with a wideband. If another speaker has a freq response of 400hz - 18khz, for example, I'm sure that the 18khz is at least a few dB lower than 10khz - and would be even a few dB lower than that in the real world - whereas the Unity 8+ would be flat ALL of the way past 20khz. Although, I think the original Unity 8 was also flat beyond 20khz, so... Honestly, I suspect that there is very little real-world difference between the original 8 and the 8+. CDT is constantly making incremental improvements I their products - and you don't want to keep the same model number for two different speakers - even if just slightly different, so.... I suspect that the original 8 will eventually fade away as existing inventory sells out. I highly doubt they will continue to make both - but I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


I agree on all points, and I appreciate your efforts


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

My bad - I was going by the pictures on the CDT website, which show a different style of magnet (like the 7.5 magnet).










Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

😎👍_Thump_😎👍


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

jlx40 said:


> looks like the same magnet to me


I spoke with Ken at cdt audio and the drivers are identical. The difference you may ask?? Every driver after being made is tested and measured. Those that exceed the standard parameters are given the plus designation and sold as such.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Grill looks different?? 🤨


----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)

That does explain the identical specs
so basically, the better made/better testing unity 8's are $159, and all the rest are $299 (or $126 refurbished). A bit odd.....


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

jlx40 said:


> That does explain the identical specs
> so basically, the better made/better testing unity 8's are $159, and all the rest are $299 (or $126 refurbished). A bit odd.....


cdt will run deals like this to get product out in hands. When you are confident in what you make, word of mouth can be a very popular advertising tool. The pricing won’t stay this way, in time it will go back up.


----------



## jlx40 (Aug 14, 2014)

that makes sense. Even at $300 they are superb and tested really well, very low harmonic distortion at around 94db nominal and very smooth response, +-1.5db from 350 to 3khz making them a great dedicated mid. Distortion starts to rise gently below 600hz


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

I got them into pvc caps, quickly just put into the corners of the dash, roughly aimed and kinda wedged with caulk cord to hold them in place. 6x9s are still in boxes until adapters I ordered arrive.

No eq, just gains adjusted, they sound pretty damn good to my ears, I don't think I'll need a dedicated tweeter even as is. For the price, I'd consider these a steal, pretty good clarity and detail and they can get reasonably loud.

No regrets on buying them.

I need to get busy on more door damping, more decoupling, cause man they suck


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

I will likely try the 8.0 refurbs at some point, but I do find it a bit shady that CDT isn't more transparent about their drivers. As I said in my original post, the marketing jargon is absurd to the point that it says a lot about nothing.


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

steelwindmachine said:


> I will likely try the 8.0 refurbs at some point, but I do find it a bit shady that CDT isn't more transparent about their drivers. As I said in my original post, the marketing jargon absurd to the point that t says a lot about nothing.


I can see how in this instance it can seem like a shady thing but I can promise you they aren’t trying to be. I’ve known Ken for 21 years and use to do a ton of business with him in the early 2000’s along with providing technical support for people who used cdt products, was a dealer, did proto type testing etc. Out of all the companies I dealt with, CDT was by far the best all around And I dealt with many!


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Cooper voice coils! 

I like the look of the original unity8 grill much better tbh.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

would it be sensible to put a cap in-line with the Unity driver much like a tweeter?


----------



## 805myth1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Finally installed mine into the dash of my ram 1500


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

steelwindmachine said:


> would it be sensible to put a cap in-line with the Unity driver much like a tweeter?


you will need some type of filtering.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

djdilliodon said:


> you will need some type of filtering.


I think that he means for "accident" insurance (DSP settings reset and no crossovers).


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@nyquistrate - yes, correct. For instance, using a 100uF cap would protect at 400Hz and below (2x speaker Fs of 200Hz). I'm expecting to cross these in a DSP at 450-500Hz.


----------



## 805myth1 (Nov 27, 2021)

I have mine crossed over in the dsp @ 500 hz/ 24db, they seem to be playing well so far


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

My Unity 8’s are doing fine crossed over at 400Hz /24db.


----------



## WestonWW (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm considering ordering a set of these. I currently have a set of Peerless NE65W-04 drivers I've been testing and I think they preform great. The frequency response of the NE65 is very flat on axis and rolls off smoothly off axis. Anyone have an opinion on the Unity's vs the Peerless? I wish the CDT site had the frequency response of the 8+ somewhere easy to find. 
(I've also emailed CDT support before and never got a response, so add that to my (and others) hesitation ordering anything from CDT).

Thanks!


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

WestonWW said:


> I'm considering ordering a set of these. I currently have a set of Peerless NE65W-04 drivers I've been testing and I think they preform great. The frequency response of the NE65 is very flat on axis and rolls off smoothly off axis. Anyone have an opinion on the Unity's vs the Peerless? I wish the CDT site had the frequency response of the 8+ somewhere easy to find.
> (I've also emailed CDT support before and never got a response, so add that to my (and others) hesitation ordering anything from CDT).
> 
> Thanks!


No doubt, but they do provide a graph with purchase.

See post 38. Trying to link:









CDT Unity 8.0+ - New Drivers


I did a very similar pvc cup for my 7.5s. found slightly thicker pvc walls at Lowe's than the local home Depot. I used a very small drill bit to predrill fit the included screws. Didn't bubble for me. Sanded and painted. Not perfect but way cheaper than the German metal pods. I just grabbed...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@WestonWW - only way you'll know for sure is to buy and A/B test them in your environment.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I see the pvc pods and that's a good idea. Are there any places to get the movable ball joints like the oem cdt ones have? At $175 they are a little on the expensive side for testing


----------



## sq-cop (Apr 14, 2009)

I have used the Blam Live 2, Hybrid SE2 the Unity 2 and the Audible Physics 2 so I would like to see how these compare. Keep posting what you all are experiencing. We are all always chasing the rabbit called car audio.


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

dcfis said:


> I see the pvc pods and that's a good idea. Are there any places to get the movable ball joints like the oem cdt ones have? At $175 they are a little on the expensive side for testing


For the ball joints you could try looking at lamp swivel parts.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

anyone have any insight on how much volume would be adequate for these drivers?

I'm starting to wonder if the volume of a sail panel that slightly vents into my door panel is sufficient if I anticipate crossing these things at 500Hz+.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Considering the size of the pod they can be sold with, that's probably fine. The pod they're sold with is hardly any bigger than the driver itself.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

got a Vas T/S from CDT: 0.44L


----------



## Uberverbosity (May 15, 2019)

Printed up some spherical pods for testing, attached temporarily with hot glue for easy removal.
Worked like a champ for me.
Can't attach an STL, but happy to share.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Uberverbosity said:


> Printed up some spherical pods for testing, attached temporarily with hot glue for easy removal.
> Worked like a champ for me.
> Can't attach an STL, but happy to share.


Is this a Fusion? 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberverbosity (May 15, 2019)

Mike-G said:


> Is this a Fusion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


Hi from 2gfusions


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

Got my stuff today for the demo car I’m building. It will be fully done soon! Had the pods playing in my shop crossed at 500hz high pass using passive Xovers on 100rms to each. These little guys are impressive!! Ill be running 2 pairs of the HD-M6cv’s, a pair of the ES-02A’s in the doors with them but they are sealed separately, and a pair of the unity drivers in pods stuffed into the A pillars. All will see around 150w rms each.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

What is the highest frequency they can go up to? I am thinking of getting these to replace the stock speakers in the rav-4


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

SPAZ said:


> What is the highest frequency they can go up to? I am thinking of getting these to replace the stock speakers in the rav-4


Stated: 200Hz-33kHz, but I think most are running about 500Hz and up


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike-G said:


> Stated: 200Hz-33kHz, but I think most are running about 500Hz and up


Can it go above 16khz with no troubles?


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@SPAZ - Mike said upto 33KHz... Can you hear much above 16KHz? Maybe you have perfect hearing, which is lucky.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

steelwindmachine said:


> @SPAZ - Mike said upto 33KHz... Can you hear much above 16KHz? Maybe you have perfect hearing, which is lucky.


Pretty much what I was going to say.


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

I had mine filtered at 400hz 24db with 125 watts and they sounded great. They play plenty high enough for my hearing. I was totally fine with no tweeters.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@DeLander made these cute little things for my Unity 8.0 drivers  Will eventually get molded into my a-pillars.


----------



## TrakTuned (Jan 28, 2017)

I just installed the unity 8.0s. My experience so far with little tuning is:

Running them 2 way wideband, they sound pretty good crossed appropriately. 250 is too low, 400 is where I left them.
Natural enough and lean a little warm in tone
Couldn't get them to sound good in PVC. The cone needs to breathe from the basket to sound good and the PVC is too tight. They are very unnatural sounding without some space for the back of the cone.
They seem to play higher once broken in, anecdotal, I didn't measure anything with an RTA before and after.
I can hear them up at 18k fwiw. I had to run them close to on axis without tweets. If far enough off axis I would need tweets personally.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

steelwindmachine said:


> @SPAZ - Mike said upto 33KHz... Can you hear much above 16KHz? Maybe you have perfect hearing, which is lucky.


This is why I specifically asked about 16k because I cannot hear above it. That being said I also have read it takes some dsp tuning to get the highs sounding better and that's why I was asking.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

from what I've ascertained in researching other user's experience with the Unity drivers, their performance to your satisfaction is incredibly dependent on how you install, tune them and your listening preferences. To what extent these and other wideband drivers reproduce satisfying tweeter-range frequencies and do so with a workable dispersion pattern is highly individual.

I got mine for a fraction of the cost of their peers. So, if by chance I'm dissatisfied with them, I could either upgrade to a 3-way capable amp and install tweeters or try another brand's wideband and see if my results are more or less satisfactory.

I too can't hear much of anything about 16KHz, but I tend to light somewhat bright, crisp high frequencies in my music for what I can hear. I'm very interested to see how these perform especially given that the mainstay of my DSP processing is going to be handled by DIRAC.


----------



## djdilliodon (Aug 30, 2005)

steelwindmachine said:


> from what I've ascertained in researching other user's experience with the Unity drivers, their performance to your satisfaction is incredibly dependent on how you install, tune them and your listening preferences. To what extent these and other wideband drivers reproduce satisfying tweeter-range frequencies and do so with a workable dispersion pattern is highly individual.
> 
> I got mine for a fraction of the cost of their peers. So, if by chance I'm dissatisfied with them, I could either upgrade to a 3-way capable amp and install tweeters or try another brand's wideband and see if my results are more or less satisfactory.
> 
> I too can't hear much of anything about 16KHz, but I tend to light somewhat bright, crisp high frequencies in my music for what I can hear. I'm very interested to see how these perform especially given that the mainstay of my DSP processing is going to be handled by DIRAC.


I do like a bit of sparkle on the top end but not something that gets harsh. With these they have the perfect amount of sparkle on the top end and with tuning, can be really dialed in with ease perfectly to my liking. I’m crossing mine in car at a higher range, the A pillar set will be at 2500 hz, and the ones in the doors at 4500hz with the M6’s at 4500hz low pass. This demo car will be a wall build (box in back seat with an upper separate panel to make it a wall) for the subs I build to show off what they can do. It will be around 5k to the 2 15’s and 150 w rms to each of the 8 CDT drivers. Normally I’m all about SQ but seems most want to get loud these days 😂


----------



## Uberverbosity (May 15, 2019)

Does anyone have a frequency response graph that shows on-axis vs. off-axis performance for the 8.0+?
A distortion plot?
Near-field vs. far-field?
Impedance plot?
Anything?
I impulse-bought a pair of 8+ thinking info would be available.... it's not.
I've repeatedly emailed CDT, and as of today they continue to claim that they're 'waiting for specs from engineering'.
What happened to the development documentation?
I am not saying that they make a subpar product, but between the hard-to-navigate website/FB page and now the frustration of trying to find info, they are hard to champion.


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

The Unity 8.0s I got back around Christmas came with a sales sheet for the 8.0+ that includes a plot. I'm surprised they couldn't provide one...


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Slave2myXJ said:


> The Unity 8.0s I got back around Christmas came with a sales sheet for the 8.0+ that includes a plot. I'm surprised they couldn't provide one...
> 
> View attachment 342016


Me, too.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

Slave2myXJ said:


> The Unity 8.0s I got back around Christmas came with a sales sheet for the 8.0+ that includes a plot. I'm surprised they couldn't provide one...


I'd be hesitant about trusting that graph, as they seem to like to use the same one for every (Unity) product they have. I emailed them in May requesting the TS parameters and any response graphs they could provide on the Unity 7.5s, 8.0s and 8.0+. Instead of providing the info, they basically replied with a recommendation of the 7.5s because "It plays louder and handle more power of the three models". It also included a horribly edited version of that same on-axis graph, with the Unity 8/7.5 labels "modified" in at the bottom left. If you compare this to the one you posted, its basically the same graphs (minus the 20K to 40K part, color change and some labeling/product pics.

Frustrating, since there was a set of GS25s listed at a decent price on here by someone close to me in NOLA around the same time. Waited too long and they sold, then I got that BS response the next day — go figure. Still haven't decided if I'm going to try a pair, or look into other options.


----------



## Uberverbosity (May 15, 2019)

mdnky said:


> I'd be hesitant about trusting that graph, as they seem to like to use the same one for every (Unity) product they have. I emailed them in May requesting the TS parameters and any response graphs they could provide on the Unity 7.5s, 8.0s and 8.0+. Instead of providing the info, they basically replied with a recommendation of the 7.5s because "It plays louder and handle more power of the three models". It also included a horribly edited version of that same on-axis graph, with the Unity 8/7.5 labels "modified" in at the bottom left. If you compare this to the one you posted, its basically the same graphs (minus the 20K to 40K part, color change and some labeling/product pics.
> 
> Frustrating, since there was a set of GS25s listed at a decent price on here by someone close to me in NOLA around the same time. Waited too long and they sold, then I got that BS response the next day — go figure. Still haven't decided if I'm going to try a pair, or look into other options.


Yeah, that's my issue.
I received the same brochure.
The 8.0+ is supposed to be a successor/improvement to the 8.0, but they just recycle the same tech data.
I'm sure it exists... how do you develop a driver without measuring it?
Seems like that would be the easy part.
Maybe no shenanigans happening here, but if it's indeed superior, why wouldn't the evidence be the advertising focal point?
Is forum fomo so strong that CTD is happy with their sales numbers as-is?


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

I have had the same reservations as expressed here. However, I wasn't going to buy anything other than refurbished or used drivers from them to try.

Thankfully, there are many positive end-user experiences with the Unity drivers across the two pre-eminent car audio forums that bolstered my confidence. And, I waited long enough to pick up a pair of second-hand, unused Unity 8's for a third of the cost of a used set of HAT L2SE drivers. I'll leave it to my install results when it's done to pass judgement. 

Yes, CDT's website is convoluted and not anywhere near as transparent as the mainstay of their contemporaries. Despite that, they're obviously doing enough business to keep the doors open and keep releasing new drivers and variations.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

For what it's worth, after speaking to the owner of CDT, I found that the new CDT Unity 8+ is the exact same speaker as the "regular" Unity 8, physically. 

As it was told to me by the CDT owner, when speakers are made, some will be "within spec", which are the "normal" Unity 8's. Some are "below spec", which are never shipped at all - and some are "above spec" - and _that_ is what the Unity 8+ really is = it's a Unity 8 speaker that measures better than normal. 

They also add a "cooling cup" to the Unity 8+ which "improves cooling and power handling slightly and last longer" (quote from CDT owner). In a car environment, it's debatable as to whether you can actually hear a difference between the Unity 8 and Unity 8+. However, the additional power handling can obviously be beneficial if needed.

Also - apparently, the first few sets of the Unity 8+ accidentely went out the door _without_ the "cooling cup" - which is why the one person has a pair of Unity 8+ that look _exactly_ like the regular Unity 8 - becuase they accidently went out the door without the cooling cup.

In my opinion, CDT are some of the best "back for buck" speakers out there - at least the ones I've tried (Unity widebands and 6x9 midbass speakers). They perform well beyond their price.

Believe it or not, CDT is actually growing very quickly - they are doing very well. However, as a small company, their website is not their priority - their speakers are their priority. To me, I'd rather have a crappy website and great, inexpensive products - as opposed to a fantastic website and crappy and/or expensive speaekrs. 

He also told me that the Unity 7.5's are better for systems that you want to be "loud" as they can handle a little more power - but that the Unity 8 is the better speaker in terms of sound qualty.

So the Unity 8+ is just the "best of the best" Unity 8's' - with an added cooling cup....


Sent from my ASUS Chromebook Flip C302 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

jtrosky said:


> As it was told to me by the CDT owner, when speakers are made, some will be "within spec", which are the "normal" Unity 8's. Some are "below spec", which are never shipped at all - and some are "above spec" - and _that_ is what the Unity 8+ really is = it's a Unity 8 speaker that measures better than normal.


They basically do the same thing every other audio equipment MFG does, to make use of lesser spec items. Grado is famous four this on their turntable cartridges. This is very common in manufacturing in general.



jtrosky said:


> He also told me that the Unity 7.5's are better for systems that you want to be "loud" as they can handle a little more power - but that the Unity 8 is the better speaker in terms of sound qualty.


By the specs available, they're a few dB more sensitive. Nothing surprising there. Where I have an issue with this is I specifically asked for industry standard data (which is provided by most competitors). Instead of providing the requested information, I received an unsolicited opinion and a "questionable at best" repurposed graph.

Someone asking for TS parameters and response graphs probably already understands the difference in output between speakers with 88dB and 85dB sensitivity. I actually would prefer quality over loud any day, which makes it all the more amusing. At some point you have to stop and question the company's practices. At the very least, you wonder if they're hiding something.



jtrosky said:


> Believe it or not, CDT is actually growing very quickly - they are doing very well. However, as a small company, their website is not their priority - their speakers are their priority. To me, I'd rather have a crappy website and great, inexpensive products - as opposed to a fantastic website and crappy and/or expensive speaekrs.


I think its great that they're growing and want to focus on quality products, but that is not an excuse to forget about basic business principles and marketing/PR practices. They still need to look at the overall big picture as well. A company's "image" plays a huge role in the purchasing decision for the average consumer. Even more so when you're small and widely unknown (vs. brands like Alpine, Focal, etc.).

I'm not saying they need to have a fancy website with the latest visual cues and tech, but they at least need to keep the content on their site up to date and somewhat organized. The current site is definitely outdated and not well thought out, even when considering the design principles and practices of the mid-2000s. A bigger issue is the lack of actual information, not to mention an overall look and feel that potentially screams "scam" to modern consumers.

I design and build websites, I've been doing it off and on since the mid-90s both professionally and as a hobby. The simple fact of the matter is they don't want to, can't, or won't spend a few grand on a basic business expense. Sad, since there's plenty of tools available which allow almost anyone to do a proper site with no HTML/CSS knowledge needed. There's also an insane amount of foreign programmers who do solid work for very cheap (personally, the bane of my existence).


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

fyi, I had posted this info I received from John at CDT for the Unity 8: CDT Unity 8.0 Thiele-Small Parameters for reference


----------

